# HOB Refugium - diy questions



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

So I just got my first salty tank and am loving it. The system I bought came pretty much plug n play, but did not include a refugium. Now I know they are not a requirement, but I'm trying to create a nice reef aquarium and know that this will help the overall tank. My intention is to keep some chateo (sp?) and a couple mangroves in there.

So long story short - I'm looking to make a HOB refugium. I've seen pictures and write ups about converting an aquaclear filter into one. 
One of the questions I have is, is an AC50 big enough for a HOB refugium on a 46 gallon bowfront?

Second question - can someone post a link to a good write up? I'm unable to locate a good one with pics and all.

Third question - has someone done this here that can provide any advice?

Thanks all,
Aaron


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I made one from an AC 110 for a 20 Gallon. It's really quite simple. I would suggest using a 110 for a 46G.

Here's a link:
http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/192628-kraylens-aquaclear-110-fuge-mod/
Just google AC110 fuge mod for more.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did it and trow it out later. Tank was full of bubbles with splashes everywhere. With all modifications to fix this problem, the tank got ugly looks.

the link provided by Jeff is very good, but what this guy planning to keep in what he made?

According to Eric Borneman "a refugium is a place provided to allow certain organisms to grow while freed of predation or herbivory." (See #13 in his excellent article series "Mything the Point" http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-12/eb/index.php). In other words, there are lots of tiny little crustaceans and worms and other critters that are very beneficial in our tanks, but are often eaten to extinction by the fish and corals we keep. A refugium provides a "refuge" where they can multiply away from the mouths that would otherwise eat them, and thus keep the main tank stocked with an constantly replenishing population. It's basically a way to keep up a continual supply of live food (which is better than anything we could otherwise dump in). Many people expand upon the idea and also use it as additional nutrient export via macroalgaes, DSBs, etc. For another excellent article by Dr. Ron Shimek that explains how to construct a refugium for best results see this link: http://www.dtplankton.com/articles/refugiums.html.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya, for a 46 gal I'd go with a ac110, that would be the minimum. I have a ac70 on my 20 gal and honestly you can't fit much into it. Right now I'm running some carbon, purigen and filterfloss in it, while my finnex refugium on the same tank grows chaeto like crazy:


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hob*

I have a 24" hob refuge....it hangs on back and no bubbles at all..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What you should do is call J_T and have him come over to take some measurements and make you a proper one. Why fool around with something that might leak and break...

Also, as you probably know, I'm not a fan of any HOB ideas since it adds more stress to the glass and doesn't look good.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Ya, for a 46 gal I'd go with a ac110, that would be the minimum. I have a ac70 on my 20 gal and honestly you can't fit much into it. Right now I'm running some carbon, purigen and filterfloss in it, while my finnex refugium on the same tank grows chaeto like crazy:


Where did you get the finnex refugium from? I'd be interested in trying one of those out.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

NVES said:


> Where did you get the finnex refugium from? I'd be interested in trying one of those out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


Marina has a 0.5G hang on back breeder box for $17.99 @ BAs. Finatics will price match 

You need an air pump to run it. And I was considering this before I turned my AC HOB filter to a frankenstein


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

NVES said:


> Where did you get the finnex refugium from? I'd be interested in trying one of those out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


I got mine at PJ's in Square One, but I think Angelfins sells them on their website. It's meant to use an air pump but IMO the turn-over of water from the tank wouldn't be sufficient enough to make growing macro worthwhile. Instead I used a Hydor pico pump modded to fit the intake tube to provide a greater flow into the box. I've had this on my 20 gal frag tank for 2 years now and no issues, but I do admit there is always a risk of it overflowing just like with any other HOB equipment. Just make sure you keep up with maintenance and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

So I just received in the mail my AC110, and WOW is it big, much larger than I thought! I'm used to the AC50s so this is a step up.

I plan on following the google links and hoping to cut the impeller fins to reduce the flow. 

Now to source some chateo and mangroves! Any leads?...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

For mangroves try R2O on Dundas, I know Ryan has some in stock 

Big Als might have some chaeto, if not then you could try Dragon Aquarium.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

NVES said:


> So I just received in the mail my AC110, and WOW is it big, much larger than I thought! I'm used to the AC50s so this is a step up.
> 
> I plan on following the google links and hoping to cut the impeller fins to reduce the flow.
> 
> Now to source some chateo and mangroves! Any leads?...


i did the HOB refugium with my 10 gallon a while back. i cut out the basket so that i could fit whatever i wanted in there. by the end of it, i grew chaeto in the little section where the intake tube was, and had a bag of carbon, a phosphate sponge and a media sponge in there. worked great for me.

i would advise against cutting the impeller fins, even the ac110 doesn't put out that much flow, and after time it slows down. even now on my frag tank i have a AC20 with rock and a sponge but i didn't cut the impellers.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have to use aquarium grade silicone or is regular clear silicone ok?
I'm guessing not, so where do you buy aquarium grade silicone?

Or can I use a hot glue gun?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

NVES said:


> Do you have to use aquarium grade silicone or is regular clear silicone ok?
> I'm guessing not, so where do you buy aquarium grade silicone?
> 
> Or can I use a hot glue gun?


There are a number of reasons why you want to use aquarium grade caulking some of which include chemical additives for mildew control (which you don't want) and tensile strength. GE and others have some lines available on the market which I'm sure you'll find. Google is your friend if no one points you to a specific product.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

NVES said:


> Do you have to use aquarium grade silicone or is regular clear silicone ok?
> I'm guessing not, so where do you buy aquarium grade silicone?
> 
> Or can I use a hot glue gun?


do you mean for the basket? i just used superglue, but regular clear silicone will work fine.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

GE silicone 1 is fine. 
+1 on don't cut the impeller. I didn't need to for my AC110 MOd. There is flow control built in and you can always use a surface skimming kit with it or use some sponge in the intake. Lots of MODs you can do to control flow without cutting the impeller. If you cut the impeller it will be harder to sell once you decide to get a sump.


----------

